# Our poodle/chi mix



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Ginger (also known as the Elf) is our 13 year old Poodle/Chi mix. We adopted her when she was 10 and her owner was going to take her to the pound. She's a great girl and very sweet

















Pics are of her in her current trim..her hair grows in a poodle like fashion and she can quickly look like a yak if we aren't careful, lol


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

i would have never thought she was 13 yo! What a cutie!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always wondered what a poodle would look like with erect ears, she looks like a cutie!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

How adorable! I'm glad you rescued her.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow she really IS a cutie!  Love those perky ears, I never would have thought she was 13, either. I thought she was a puppy hahaha.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

precious!


----------

